# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Πρόβλημα στην εξωλέμβια

## FONIADAKIS

λοιπον παιδια συγχωρεστε με αν υπαρχει καποιο αλλο θεμα με αυτον τον τιτλο ή αν το τοποθετω σε λαθος ενοτητα αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι παρομοιο...λοιπόν έχω μια yamaha 30hp 1989 τρικυλινδρη με μιζα 2χρονη με εσωτερική αντλία λαδιού για την μιξη...ολα αυτά απλα για να προσδιορισω το μοντελο. Και μπαινω στο ψητο. Εδώ και κάποια χρόνια (η βάρκα έχει αγοραστεί το '04 και η μηχανη υπήρχε ήδη πανω) έχει αρχίσει και μου παρουσιάζει το εξεις πρόβλημα. Ενώ λοιπόν δουλεύει κανονικα στις μέγιστες στροφές της και μου βγάζει μια ταχύτητα 25 κομβους(η βάρκα ειναι 4,20 πολυαστερικη παρεπειπτωντος) ξαφνικά λοιπόν πέφτει η αποδοση της και συμπεριφέρεται σαν κουρασμένη. Ακούγεται δηλαδή σαν μπουκομένη και έχει και έντονο vibration, με όλα τα παρελκόμενα(ταχυτητα με το ζορι πανω απο 10 μιλια, δεν κρατάει ρελαντί κλπ.). Είχε πολύ καιρό να μου το παρουσιάσει και ξανάρχισε προχτες με τους νοτιάδες που βγήκα να συκώσω τα παραγάδια και όπως έπλεα κοντρα στο κυμά σκάω σε ενα μεγαλουτσικο και ξαφνικα τράβηξε φρένο και άρχισε τα προαναφερθεντα συμπτωματα. Αν και έχω κάποιες ιδεες για το τι φταίει θα ήθελα να ακούσω και την γνώμη κάποιου πιο έμπειρου, και επειδή ξέρ οτι το θέμα αυτό το παρακολουθείτε μηχανικοί και εμπειροι θα ήθελα να ακούσω κάποια άποψη. Ευχαριστώ πολυ...

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑΣ.ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ.Η ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟΥ,ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΦΙΛΤΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ,Η ΑΝΑΠΝΕΥΣΤΙΚΗ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ,ΤΟ ΦΙΛΤΡΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΜΠΥΡΑΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΝΧΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ(ΠΛΩΤΗΡΑΣ,ΛΑΣΠΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ,ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΕΚΑΚΙ.

----------


## roussosf

> ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑΣ.ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ.Η ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟΥ,ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΦΙΛΤΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ,Η ΑΝΑΠΝΕΥΣΤΙΚΗ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ,ΤΟ ΦΙΛΤΡΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΜΠΥΡΑΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΝΧΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ(ΠΛΩΤΗΡΑΣ,ΛΑΣΠΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ,ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΕΚΑΚΙ.


εκτος απο τα προαναφερθέντα απο τον φίλο μας νομίζω ότι πρέπει να έχει και μία αντλία καυσίμου (και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι με μεμβράνη) ρίξε μια ματια και εκεί

----------


## mastrokostas

Όταν στο ξανά κάνει και έχεις την δυνατότητα ,άνοιξε το καπάκι και βαλε μια-μια τις πίπες από τα μπουζί ! Αν δεν αλλάζει συμπεριφορά ( πιθανόν ) ο συγκεκριμένος κύλινδρος δεν δουλεύει !Αν σου σβήσει αμέσως ,ξανά βαλε την μπροστά συνέχισε την διαδικασία !   Εγώ πιθανολογώ ότι είναι περισσότερο ηλεκτρικό το πρόβλημα σου , γι αυτό και μετά από το κοπάνημα στο κύμα που ανέφερες ,άλλαξε συμπεριφορά η μηχανή !
Όλοι μας πιθανολογούμε προσπαθώντας να σε βοηθήσουμε !

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδια!!! Θα εφαρμόσω τις συμβουλες σας και θα ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα!!

----------

